# Elk sabot recommendations



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I was curious what you folks use. I've been using 200 gr shockwave for deer. The grandson bought a multi season elk tag. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you confusing terms maybe? Sabot just holds the bullet, usually plastic, has petals that take the barrel bore diameter down to the diameter of the bullet. There are lots of variations of sabots, thin petal for larger diameter bullets (ie: .452"), thicker petal for smaller diameter bullets (ie: .430"). Some have different textures on the petals ie: smooth vs ribbed.

Usually people ask for a bullet to use, then find a sabot that works with that bullet. Ie: a 44 cal 300gr XTP with a Hornady Green sabot (green usually are for 44 cal bullets, black for 45cal bullets).

All of that said, I use a 44cal 300gr XTP in a Green Hornady Sabot. I think I have 16 packages of those sabots now after a shipping mistake, lol. XTPs usually are extremely accurate, and the 300gr are DEVASTATING on an elk.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe, I've been using a TC 50 cal sabot with a 200 gr shockwave bullet for deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A 200gr bullet wont be legal for elk. 

*R657-5-10. Muzzleloaders.*



> (c) A 210 grain or heavier bullet must be used for taking elk, moose, bison, bighorn sheep, and Rocky Mountain goat, except sabot bullets used for taking these species must be a minimum of 240 grains.


-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> A 200gr bullet wont be legal for elk.
> 
> *R657-5-10. Muzzleloaders.*
> 
> ...


I know, that's what I was using for deer. I was looking for elk info. thanks


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

A 200 grain Bullet is pretty light even for a deer in my opinion. Barnes Bullets work well on all species. I’d look at those. 250 or 290 will hammer an elk within reasonable distances


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with Dallan on the 300gr.XTP. In my .50 I've been using that and it puts Elk down fast! Used it on deer, but it tends to be a little heavy.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> A 200 grain Bullet is pretty light even for a deer in my opinion. Barnes Bullets work well on all species. I’d look at those. 250 or 290 will hammer an elk within reasonable distances


Thanks, I went to sportsmans warehouse today and they had the Barnes 290 TMZ and hornady 300 xtp. Do you feel the Barnes are worth the price? More than 2x the xtp.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No... and dont buy the XTP bullet sabot combos, those are outrageously over priced. Buy the Sabots in the 50 packs, and the bullets in bulk boxes in the reloading supplies. 44Cal 240gr come 100 per box, the 44cal 300gr come 50 per box.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Irish Lad said:


> Thanks, I went to sportsmans warehouse today and they had the Barnes 290 TMZ and hornady 300 xtp. Do you feel the Barnes are worth the price? More than 2x the xtp.


You can’t go wrong with either, really. Buy both and see which groups better out of your muzzy. The Barnes 290 grouped better for me, so that’s what I shoot. I’ve been very happy with the performance as well. Deep penetration, great expansion and weight retention. No lead in your meat either.


----------



## MuzzyElkHunter (Jun 16, 2021)

I bought the remington ultimate muzzleloader .50 cal and I use the remington ignition system 250 grain bullets. I would recommend the whole system for anyone looking to get into muzzleloading.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am big fan of the Barnes muzzleloader projectiles due to their accuracy and reliability.

I'll shoot the Barnes TEZ for a quick and easy solution that shoots pretty well in my Accura's. But I really like the TMZ in a Harvester Crushed Rib sabot. I've emailed Barnes in the past about buying the TMZ projectiles directly in bulk without the yellow sabot they ship with them, but they apparently don't do that. So I end up throwing away a bunch of those yellow sabots they come with and replace them with the harvesters.

It solves the issues with tough loading of the TMZ and groups incredibly well out of both my guns over BH209.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I picked up some Barnes 290 TMZ at sportsmans today, they were out of the 300 gr XTP.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sportsmans hasn't got sh!t for anything related to components. On line is where you'll find it, but it will be at a cost.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> I am big fan of the Barnes muzzleloader projectiles due to their accuracy and reliability.
> 
> I'll shoot the Barnes TEZ for a quick and easy solution that shoots pretty well in my Accura's. But I really like the TMZ in a Harvester Crushed Rib sabot. I've emailed Barnes in the past about buying the TMZ projectiles directly in bulk without the yellow sabot they ship with them, but they apparently don't do that. So I end up throwing away a bunch of those yellow sabots they come with and replace them with the harvesters.
> 
> It solves the issues with tough loading of the TMZ and groups incredibly well out of both my guns over BH209.



Thanks, I'm gonna have to look into harvester sabots.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Irish Lad said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna have to look into harvester sabots.


Their like about anything... some people love the crush rib, some hate them. IDK where you are located but I have like 16 bags of the Smooth Green Hornady sabots due to a shipping mixup and the company not wanting to pay to get the extras returned. IDK where you are located... I could donate a dozen of those to try. I love the smooth ones over crush ribbed.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Their like about anything... some people love the crush rib, some hate them. IDK where you are located but I have like 16 bags of the Smooth Green Hornady sabots due to a shipping mixup and the company not wanting to pay to get the extras returned. IDK where you are located... I could donate a dozen of those to try. I love the smooth ones over crush ribbed.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks for the offer, I live down by Cedar City. I didn't know you could buy sabots or the bullets by themselves until you told me the other day.  I'll try the ones that came in the pack and see how they work. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yea... loads get cheap when you can get bulk components. Its almost criminal how much the sabot / bullet combos cost unknowing sportsmen.

Sabots are usually 10cents each in a pack of 50, 240gr xtps work out to 34 cents each in a box of 100.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

How is Gunnies for muzzleloader supplies? I have never been there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Usually, its great. With the run on things... items in stock are hit or miss, like other stores. But, usually they have items arriving more frequently than other places. I really like that store as an alternative to the big box stores.

-DallanC


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Why bother with sabots for elk. A 295gr Powerbelt in .50 is an elk killer. Or if you want heavier, step uo to the 348gr. The Powerbelt bullets are underrated in my opinion.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> Why bother with sabots for elk. A 295gr Powerbelt in .50 is an elk killer. Or if you want heavier, step uo to the 348gr. The Powerbelt bullets are underrated in my opinion.


In my experience, Powerbelts may shoot great but aren't designed to be pushed as quick as I want in a modern inline with some of the new powder substitutes. They are too soft, and if pushed to quickly have a tendency to grenade. 
That said, like any projectile if you hit them in their optimal range of speed they perform as well as any other lead monolithic bullet.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I shoot 250 gr. at deer and would just keep my load the same for elk.


----------



## Corey (Aug 26, 2021)

I’ve been happy with the accuracy of the 270 gr. federal trophy copper. Interesting design, sort of a sabot but not until it’s shot that my cva accura likes with 105 gr of blackhorn powder. Only shot one deer with it so far last season, but worked perfectly and I’ll be using the same load this year.


----------

